# RC Construction Equipment



## rabbit-lunch (Mar 30, 2010)

Any one interested in RC construction equipment? Is there another more appropriate site for discussion on that?


----------



## robsdak (Apr 11, 2009)

http://www.scale4x4rc.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=110

http://www.scale4x4rc.org/forums/showthread.php?t=25724

try these...


----------

